# need help coming up with a name for my car



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

SO I WANT TO NAME MY CAR BUT CANT THINK OF ANYTHING. ANY SUGGESTIONS?


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Your car looks dope man!!! As far as a name I think it has to come from you bro, just my opinion, very nice car man!


----------



## Jack Tripper (Dec 4, 2011)

Name it: Geebody


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Misty Blues


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

locked up 64.


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

Lol


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

name it "pile of crap on treces"


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

name it Gypsy Rose. I don't think that one has been used before


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

Training Day Cutlass


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

Needs aztec murals, and you posing in front of it throwing up gang signs holmes. Then it would be FIRME!!

Id call it "sureno blue" then put your clicka after it "sureno blue xv3, 18st etc" 

And don't forget to take your tax return, and lay it out around your plaque and car club shirt AND TAKE PICS AND POST IT UP FOR THEM HATERS HOLMES


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> Needs aztec murals, and you posing in front of it throwing up gang signs holmes. Then it would be FIRME!!
> 
> Id call it "sureno blue" then put your clicka after it "sureno blue xv3, 18st etc"
> 
> And don't forget to take your tax return, and lay it out around your plaque and car club shirt


:rofl: :rofl: your a fool for that shit


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> Needs aztec murals, and you posing in front of it throwing up gang signs holmes. Then it would be FIRME!!
> 
> Id call it "sureno blue" then put your clicka after it "sureno blue xv3, 18st etc"
> 
> *And don't forget to take your tax return, and lay it out around your plaque and car club shirt*


:facepalm::rofl:


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

ars!n said:


> :rofl: :rofl: your a fool for that shit


:nicoderm:



DJLATIN said:


> :facepalm::rofl:


for them hater leva's holmes..he needs to make a "for sell" topic and post up "have 4gz looking to buy firme ranfla" then it would be official holmes


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> for them hater leva's holmes..he needs to make a "for sell" topic and post up "have 4gz looking to buy firme ranfla" then it would be official holmes


I was gonna make a couple of topics about where the "friday" and Ice Cube lowriders are at first ese


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> for them hater leva's holmes..he needs to make a "for sell" topic and post up "have 4gz looking to buy firme ranfla" then it would be official holmes


shiiiiaauuuu!!!


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

ars!n said:


> I was gonna make a couple of topics about where the "friday" and Ice Cube lowriders are at first ese


There should be an official gang list and dedications topic to our ruca's (no drew)


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> There should be an official gang list and dedications topic to our ruca's (no drew)


you know Drew is gonna try to get sexed in right


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

ars!n said:


> you know Drew is gonna try to get sexed in right


You gotta put in work holmes (in a non **** way)


----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

Lowrider style c.c 702 said:


> SO I WANT TO NAME MY CAR BUT CANT THINK OF ANY NAME PLEASE HELP ME CHOOSE A NAME THANKS


 "You knew me when you BLUE me" :420:


----------



## ganeone (Oct 11, 2009)

dude said "please help"


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> Needs aztec murals, and you posing in front of it throwing up gang signs holmes. Then it would be FIRME!!
> 
> Id call it "sureno blue" then put your clicka after it "sureno blue xv3, 18st etc"
> 
> And don't forget to take your tax return, and lay it out around your plaque and car club shirt AND TAKE PICS AND POST IT UP FOR THEM HATERS HOLMES


you forgot the white mickey mouse gloves


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

:roflmao:


pancho pistolas said:


> "You knew me when you BLUE me" :420:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

REALLY?!?!:facepalm: thats like asking someone you dont know name your kids


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Blue dreams


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

jane doe


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

"4 tha hataz" 

No one has used that one, and it doesn't say that you love drama.


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

El pinga


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

SANTANA


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

SPOOK82 said:


> SANTANA


LOLOLOL....um I think thats taken.... and there is a thread here to prove that!! lol!!


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

Blue moon


----------



## rickschaf (Oct 18, 2008)

The name has to have meaning to you, nobody else, you'll figure it out!!


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

Lowrider style c.c 702 said:


> SO I WANT TO NAME MY CAR BUT CANT THINK OF ANYTHING. ANY SUGGESTIONS?


did somebody take a piss on your back tire?


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

Blue ivy carter


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Peezy_420 said:


> did somebody take a piss on your back tire?


That name is way too long... :rimshot:


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

panocha pincher


----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> name it "my daddy's ride on stocks"


fixt


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Blues clues!!!! U want a name no one has homie


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

playboi13 said:


> Blue dreams


coach nightmare


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

:rimshot:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

blue balls


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

MUFASA said:


> That name is way too long... :rimshot:


DSTAPOYBT?


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

BIG PAGE said:


> Blue ivy carter



:thumbsup:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

"setting *standards*" :yes:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:rofl: at the replies


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> "setting *standards*" :yes:


:roflmao:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

"*More powerful than **Superman, Spiderman and the Incredible Hulk put together"*


----------



## 84solis (Aug 28, 2008)

Name it hustle harder regal!!! Don't think that's ever been used!!


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

Blue Goose :rimshot:


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

:dunno:


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

ttt


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

TTT


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

i seen some fools on mtv cribs named there cars after bitches, one was tangerina jolee


----------



## King of the Burbz (Nov 30, 2011)

u should name it "the income tax come up"


----------



## CHINGON66 (Aug 18, 2009)

:roflmao:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

The 'lowrider general'


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

playboi13 said:


> Blue dreams


:roflmao:REALLY!?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

fool2 said:


> blue balls


X2:thumbsup:


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> "setting *standards*" :yes:


HA!!!


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## CHINGON66 (Aug 18, 2009)

PONLE EL CHILAR


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

:thumbsdown:


CHINGON66 said:


> PONLE EL CHILAR


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

name it "fuck child support". Oh wait, never mind I think Crewnshaws Finest is gonna use that one


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

you got to come up with own name. its YOUR car


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

how about "LOWRIDER"


----------



## theunbanabletexanlives (Feb 18, 2012)

El caro de el jotito, Mas puto,cargacha de pedejo,


----------



## CHINGON66 (Aug 18, 2009)

Lowrider style c.c 702 said:


> :thumbsdown:


:dunno:


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

Lowrider style c.c 702 said:


> SO I WANT TO NAME MY CAR BUT CANT THINK OF ANYTHING. ANY SUGGESTIONS?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

THANKS


GM RIDER said:


> Lowrider style c.c 702 said:
> 
> 
> > SO I WANT TO NAME MY CAR BUT CANT THINK OF ANYTHING. ANY SUGGESTIONS?
> ...


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Lack of imagination?
That work for you?


----------



## DignityStyle (Feb 3, 2006)

' every other regal '


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Hahahaaaaa.. @ this whole thread.. you fools are nuts..


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

If you can't come up with your own name for YOUR RIDE, Then might want to try doing something else because this Life Style comes from the heart and that name has to come from the heart of the owner. thats just my .02 cents for every ride I have owned & named through out my life time. Good Luckuffin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Name it "Pan Con Pinga"


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

`why did i get a regal`


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

93Brougham530 said:


> Hahahaaaaa.. @ this whole thread.. you fools are nuts..


X2 :rofl:


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

TTT


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

why do you need a name? theres no rule that says you need a name, names don't make a great ride your hard work and vision do. pleanty of pieces of shit rides with good names.


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

BlvdBuick


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

:thumbsup:


dameon said:


> why do you need a name? theres no rule that says you need a name, names don't make a great ride your hard work and vision do. pleanty of pieces of shit rides with good names.


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

*Spoken Like a tru G *


uniques66 said:


> If you can't come up with your own name for YOUR RIDE, Then might want to try doing something else because this Life Style comes from the heart and that name has to come from the heart of the owner. thats just my .02 cents for every ride I have owned & named through out my life time. Good Luckuffin:


----------



## Deucee D (Dec 4, 2006)

BIG PAGE said:


> Blue ivy carter


:roflmao::roflmao: maybe he can get a platinum plaque after that..


----------



## Deucee D (Dec 4, 2006)

uniques66 said:


> If you can't come up with your own name for YOUR RIDE, Then might want to try doing something else because this Life Style comes from the heart and that name has to come from the heart of the owner. thats just my .02 cents for every ride I have owned & named through out my life time. Good Luckuffin:


_*Well Played Sir *_:h5:


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

:dunno:


----------



## Afterlife (Jun 1, 2011)

Blue Streak


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

:dunno:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Pewp shoot eight deuce


----------



## lowtoad (Feb 18, 2009)

how about 
24 Karat Blue Gold


----------



## CHINGON66 (Aug 18, 2009)

MAAANDO said:


> Name it "Pan Con Pinga"


:roflmao:


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

Blue dream

Simon ese ! Blue dream sounds gangsta


----------



## finewine89 (Jun 20, 2010)

Blue balls or baby blues


----------



## Mark Aragon (Jan 28, 2011)

VEGAS BLUES


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

"Totally Regalistic"


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm guessing by your lack of creativity this car was bought not built huh??


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

WRONG:no:


ars!n said:


> I'm guessing by your lack of creativity this car was bought not built huh??


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

Lowrider style c.c 702 said:


> WRONG:no:


Like someone else said, a name isnt required. I've changed the name if mine several times. You should start a build page. Not a bad looking g body homie


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*BLUE BABY...*


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

call it;;;;;wonder car'''''


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

Azul power ??


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

NAMELESS


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

:inout:


----------



## francis575 (Apr 14, 2012)

blue drop lol that was random....


----------



## francis575 (Apr 14, 2012)

blue drop lol that was random....an if you use you owe me 500.00 bucks for the name


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

haha setting standards was funny


----------



## rolling deep (Jul 1, 2007)

Locked up 64 was too


----------



## Six-four (Apr 2, 2012)

Skys the limit!


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Six-four said:


> Skys the limit!


Name is taken,  and he would need a few stacks to take his name and spot in the game.


----------



## low_rico (Jan 9, 2009)

name it. 
My Car is Blue


----------



## AirbrushJack83 (Mar 5, 2012)

Blue Crush


----------



## gamekilla61 (Oct 14, 2010)

Amahury760 said:


> Name is taken,  and he would need a few stacks to take his name and spot in the game.


Big time!


----------



## Dr Dre (Mar 16, 2012)

Blue Balls.

HELL YEAH.


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

Amahury760 said:


> Name is taken,  and he would need a few stacks to take his name and spot in the game.


how mant stacks did your car club pay to use the name of a brand for old white people?


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

ars!n said:


> how mant stacks did your car club pay to use the name of a brand for old white people?


:roflmao:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

ars!n said:


> how mant stacks did your car club pay to use the name of a brand for old white people?


Spell check. FYI. Nothing . Next question


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

Amahury760 said:


> Spell check. FYI. Nothing . Next question


phoneowned :biggrin:


----------



## agent002 (Oct 1, 2011)

pancho pistolas said:


> "You knew me when you BLUE me" :420:


 x2:roflmao:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

HOW ABOUT {THE BLUES}. :nicoderm:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

BLUE DEMON


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

Name it "la sancha" like every other mexican..


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Clean ride, good luc


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

pancho pistolas said:


> "You knew me when you BLUE me" :420:


send me your address and I will send you $50 to use the name.


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

King of the Burbz said:


> u should name it "the income tax come up"


tax time ballet.


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

ars!n said:


> name it "fuck child support". Oh wait, never mind I think Crewnshaws Finest is gonna use that one


4real


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

Name it PAPA SMURF


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

Mora's con cream


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

Blow me till I'm BLUE


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

Blue up


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

Blue panties


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

Red fish
Green fish
BLUE fish


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

Blue ice


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

Code blue


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

Blue jeans


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

Blueprint


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

Bluetooth


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

Bubbablue


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

Blue cross blue shield


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

Blue live crew


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

Someone help me, I'm running out of ideas. Hahaha


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

Blue moon


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

Blue eyes


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

Sangre azul


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

Color me bad


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

Only if you blue me


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

zombie_squad said:


> name it.
> My Car is Blue


good one


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

Blueness'


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

Blue thunder.....


----------



## ROB_LOU (Jul 12, 2012)

Bear said:


> BlvdBuick


Added you on bookface


----------



## ROB_LOU (Jul 12, 2012)

Big_Money said:


> Code blue


:yes:


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

*UPDATES ON MY CAR FULLY CHROMED OUT NOW!!























*


----------



## aztecgold63 (Jun 9, 2011)

i guess u can name it the "boxer dropper" cuz the pantie dropper is already taken.


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

Big_Money said:


> Only if you blue me


LOL:rofl:


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

So did you name it????


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

Little boy blue.......he needed the money:rimshot:


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

No


alex75 said:


> So did you name it????


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

why not??? i know most of the suggestions were jokes but its been a while now

by the way car looking good all chromed out:thumbsup:


----------



## Hurricane Sandy Bitchez (Nov 2, 2012)

Lowrider style c.c 702 said:


> No


:tears:


----------



## dat620 (Aug 28, 2012)

don't know if it was said, since most cruisin happens at night...BLUE MOON...


----------



## dat620 (Aug 28, 2012)

don't know if it was said, since most cruisin happens at night...BLUE MOON...by the way nice ride, man i miss my regal..


----------



## TERMITE_V (Feb 10, 2011)

I WAS THINKIN' "MISTY BLUE" MYSELF, OR "SMOOTH BLUE"


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

:inout:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Lowrider style c.c 702 said:


> SO I WANT TO NAME MY CAR BUT CANT THINK OF ANYTHING. ANY SUGGESTIONS?


Blue Me!

:naughty:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

MUFASA said:


> That name is way too long... :rimshot:


LMAO


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

nsane86 said:


> "*More powerful than **Superman, Spiderman and the Incredible Hulk put together"*


LMAO 

I dont know why i ignored this thread for this long.


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

:drama:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

hot dog water


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> Misty Blues


That was the name of my old 68 Impala .


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

:inout:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

STILL!!!:facepalm:
Just sell it and call it a day already.


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

make offer


uniques66 said:


> STILL!!!:facepalm:
> Just sell it and call it a day already.


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

Call it "me to"


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

:roflmao:


aztecgold63 said:


> i guess u can name it the "boxer dropper" cuz the pantie dropper is already taken.


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

:thumbsup:


Lowrider style c.c 702 said:


> *UPDATES ON MY CAR FULLY CHROMED OUT NOW!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

"Mystery Nugget"


----------



## fallstown2163 (Mar 15, 2010)

I think blue balls is the best name so far


----------



## King of the Burbz (Nov 30, 2011)

what about the 'Chola Magnet'


----------



## fallstown2163 (Mar 15, 2010)

Cholo magnet lol


----------



## dlimer279 (Apr 7, 2011)

THE BLUE BUKET!


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

regallowlow187 said:


> "Mystery Nugget"


that's a good one


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

THE CAR IS CLEAN BUT TRYING TO GIVE IT A NAME HAS GONE TOO FAR. Just drive the car and enjoy it. Most cars are givin a name as they are being built.


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

:werd:


Big_Money said:


> THE CAR IS CLEAN BUT TRYING TO GIVE IT A NAME HAS GONE TOO FAR. Just drive the car and enjoy it. Most cars are givin a name as they are being built.


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

TTT


----------

